# roadmaster cycle truck on ebay



## militarymonark (Mar 3, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1945-Roadmaster...420QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270095100879

i know someone had a frame and wanted pictures so this might be a good reference


----------

